# How kind of Interrogation techniques could I use to play to an Ticket Inspector?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
Here some People with a Laminated Cardboard with there Picture and a Number on it play Ticket Inspector. :vs_laugh:
Its seem the (Sub) Contractor recruit People who failed in other Jobs like deliver Parcel or collect Waste.
And since the 90tis we should know that a Laminated Cardboard "ID" isnt Tamper Proof.
The Therms and Condition of the Public Transport Company say I must present a Ticket inspector the Ticket sure... but... the dont say in with Time Period :twisted:. So when I remain silent and sit there for 30min the could legally do not much beside of call the Cops and sue me for driving with out a Ticket. When I show the Cops my Ticket as an Evidence the Cops cant do anything either just write a Report.

I just have other intention. I want to bring some fun into my boring life and talk with them nicely. I am not rude, dont shout with them and dont try to run away. Thinks who make them damn angry. :vs_blush:How friendlier and politer I get the get much more angry thats what I want! Before I got my Digital Video Evidence System some of them got that angry the thretten me with that the would drag me out of the Elevator and Beat me until I confess. :vs_laugh:. His college heard it and the tried to calm then down with "nobody will drag you out and beat you...". Well sadly the dont tried to touch me. #selfdefence :devil:

So what kind of interrogation technique could I use to provoke them for a Statement who could I use later in Court against them?
Thanks


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If I am understanding you correctly, you are utilizing a form of transportation where you must purchase a ticket before you can use this transport.
You, being a "good" person, are willing to buy the ticket. However, you wish to be stubborn with their request to present your ticket for inspection when they ask for it.
You want to know how best to lead the discussion toward a result where they will make threats against you so that you can later file either criminal charges or a lawsuit against them.

Did I get that right?

If so, please take the following with the consideration it deserves, and apply it as needed.

*YOU'RE TRYING TO BE AN ASS.
DON'T DO THAT.*


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

omg where is my post?!
Again... Short... With there Laminated Cardboard "ID" and when the Threaten me I highly thinks the are just try to scam me and the are not legitimated.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> If I am understanding you correctly, you are utilizing a form of transportation where you must purchase a ticket before you can use this transport....


If correct, I'm sure there's a stipulation when purchasing the ticket that it must be presented.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If correct, I'm sure there's a stipulation when purchasing the ticket that it must be presented.


Yes, he stated such:


> "The Therms and Condition of the Public Transport Company say I must present a Ticket inspector the Ticket sure... but... the dont say in with Time Period"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My old viet nam vet pal says he would like two bags of whatever your smoking. He axed me to axe you how much is dat? Thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If I am understanding you correctly, you are utilizing a form of transportation where you must purchase a ticket before you can use this transport.
> You, being a "good" person, are willing to buy the ticket. However, you wish to be stubborn with their request to present your ticket for inspection when they ask for it.
> You want to know how best to lead the discussion toward a result where they will make threats against you so that you can later file either criminal charges or a lawsuit against them.
> 
> ...


You win the gold star today for being able to decipher that. Bravo!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> when purchasing the ticket that it must be presented.


I have a Yearly Ticket who get delivered home. So I cant drive without a Valid Ticket.
the Point is how the tread people.


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I dont care about. :vs_box:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> If I am understanding you correctly,...
> 
> *YOU'RE TRYING TO BE AN ASS.
> DON'T DO THAT.*


Mrs Slippy, did you hack into @Kauboy's account in an attempt to subliminally send me a message again? :vs_worry:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Alcohol induced thread?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The National Wine of Texas, MD 20-20 perhaps? That can be similar to LSD if a person drinks enough of it or so goes the rumors.The hangovers are a biotch most likely.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Alcohol induced thread?


I guess I am the only one who is serious.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A faint odor of a disgruntled meth head seems to be wafting around on this deal. Killer weed dont normally make old hippies angry except when they run out. As the posters in the college dorm said.."A person can survive times of no money better than times of no dope." Didnt realize they was serious but it sounded ratonal at the time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> I guess I am the only one who is serious.


I was quite serious in my response.
You are attempting to provoke a response from someone who is doing their job, and not violating your rights in any way by doing so.
If you don't like the way they treat people, DON'T USE THE SERVICE.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

User Name said:


> I guess I am the only one who is serious.


From glow sticks to whistles, now interrogation techniques. User Name, I always find you entertaining. Godbless.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> who is doing their job


How to know if the arent the usual Criminals?
When a Gang of Zigány show up with there Toy Cardboard ID and say something in a very Bad German.
So would that raise your concern? 


> and not violating your rights in any way by doing so.


sure from the Railway Company the did. The Law say I can enter a Platform without a Ticket. So how should I present one when I leave the Station when I dont need any to enter it? :vs_worry:


> If you don't like the way they treat people


When private Citizen harass other what did you do? Look away?


> DON'T USE THE SERVICE


I am not rich to use a Taxi everyday.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

User Name said:


> How to know if the arent the usual Criminals?
> When a Gang of Zigány show up with there Toy Cardboard ID and say something in a very Bad German.
> So would that raise your concern?
> sure from the Railway Company the did. The Law say I can enter a Platform without a Ticket. So how should I present one when I leave the Station when I dont need any to enter it? :vs_worry:
> ...


User Name, . . . which part of China or Japan are you in right now?

If you are not there, . . . then you need to go back to grammar school, . . . go see the 3rd grade English teacher, . . . and hone your communication skills, . . . because at this point they are ridiculously broken and incohesive.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> User Name, . . . which part of China or Japan are you in right now?
> 
> If you are not there, . . . then you need to go back to grammar school, . . . go see the 3rd grade English teacher, . . . and hone your communication skills, . . . because at this point they are ridiculously broken and incohesive.
> 
> ...


Dwight,

Our "grammar" schools are only about far left indoctrination these days. Reading, writing, and arithmetic no longer are important. All the kids have tablets that will do those skills for them.

They also no longer learn civility and how to interact socially in a polite manner. Being rude and crude, and ignorant, with a left winged spin, is the new norm in public education.

best regards,

MT


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> How to know if the arent the usual Criminals?
> When a Gang of Zigány show up with there Toy Cardboard ID and say something in a very Bad German.
> So would that raise your concern?
> sure from the Railway Company the did. The Law say I can enter a Platform without a Ticket. So how should I present one when I leave the Station when I dont need any to enter it? :vs_worry:
> ...


Now you're just playing childish games.
If you suspect anyone and everyone of being in a "gang", it's probably best you don't leave your house at all. I don't know that YOU are not a gang member, so I should probably not help you at all, right?

You present a ticket when you use the service. You already stated it's part of their terms and conditions. If you are violating these terms, they should escort you from the area and ban you from using the service in the future.

You are not being harassed by anyone. You are being asked for your ticket that allows you to use their private service.

Your wealth has nothing to do with this. Follow the rules of the company you utilize, or walk.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> then you need to go back to grammar school


Well there the dont teach foreign Languages.


> If you suspect anyone and everyone of being in a "gang"


I never say that.


> You present a ticket when you use the service.


No I dont. I must carry it with me. I must show it only to (legitimated) Ticket Inspector.


> If you are violating these terms


Who I didnt.


> You are being asked for your ticket


Well you can ask anyone anything when you Travel with Public Transport.
There is no law who say you must replay to it.


> Follow the rules of the company


Well there comes the Problem. I follow the Law not any rules who try to bent them or even brake it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It seems ….. I can't get busy and leave you folks here alone to maintain order in my Country Club. Geez ….. Folks!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..the vet pal says he will take a quarter pound. Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> Well there comes the Problem. I follow the Law not any rules who try to bent them or even brake it.


Then it is my sincerest hope that they ban you from using their service, and have you arrested for trespassing when you return.
I have no more time for this childish nonsense. Respect their rules or stop using their service. It's as simple as that, regardless of your opinion.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> they ban you from using their service


For what? I never did anything against there rules.


> Respect their rules


I did! I have a Ticket and be a lawful citizen.
What would you do when people who claim to be an employee are threaten you?
For example a Video from Germany: 



 the Train Attandent are NOT permit to Touch anyone for any reason.
(In the Video the Train attended sayed to this collogues "must" do that because the Police have to much to do and no time to show up...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> For what? I never did anything against there rules.
> I did! I have a Ticket and be a lawful citizen.
> What would you do when people who claim to be an employee are threaten you?
> For example a Video from Germany:
> ...


It seems to me the problem is greater than people pretending to be employees. I'm not sure what country you live in but it seem fairly lawless and corrupt. I think the best use of your time would be gathering other concerned citizens and trying to change your local government by voting out the bad ones who have allowed your city/country to devolve into essentially the old west.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> It seems to me the problem is greater than people pretending to be employees.


Sure the hire People who find not other Job.
The same for many "Security Personal" who is often People with Arabic ,Balkanese or Turkish Migration Background who just hate People with Austrian Roots.
In real life the are aggressive and known for bad behaviour. The let pass there own People even the haven't any Ticket and harass Austrian with Austrian Roots.
Who would you feel when a Bunch of former Mexian Immigrants in a Police Uniform let a drunken Mexican driver passed and search your Car without any reason...


> I'm not sure what country you live in


Still Austria...


> but it seem fairly lawless and corrupt


Well its Austria... Here only counts what the Nationality of your Grandparents was and if you speak the Language of there Grandparents. If you not speak "there" Language you get treaden as shit.


> trying to change your local government by voting out the bad ones who have allowed your city/country to devolve into essentially the old west.


Well everyone (atleast in the German Speaking Country) who vote NOT for the Green, (far) Left Party will Called a Nazi.
Thanks Obama and Merkel. I could write hundreds of Site who I could describe how it become a nightmare as it is.
Lets called "Geo Politcidy" there was a reason why Greece had to declare bankruptcy and so on...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> For what? I never did anything against there rules.
> I did! I have a Ticket and be a lawful citizen.
> What would you do when people who claim to be an employee are threaten you?


I'm still trying to figure out what your problem is.
You say you bought a ticket. You say they are only asking to see it. What does it matter if they are employees or not?
1. They are employees, you have a ticket, they move on.
2. They are not employees, you have a ticket, they move on.

The only possible outcome of non-employees asking for a ticket is to coerce a bribe out of the free rider or steal from them. The free rider is trying to steal transportation service, so I don't much care what happens to them.
If you have a ticket, what's the problem?

This isn't like the Gestapo stopping you while walking down the street to check your citizen papers.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

I had resisted looking at this tread because, frankly, I did not understand the subject line at all. But I must say, this much more entertaining than the new guy who wanted to sell his Brooklyn Bridge in Wyoming or wherever.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> You say you bought a ticket.


I have a Yearly Ticket who is just a Plastic Card with an Expiration Date on.


> What does it matter if they are employees or not?


You give Criminals your Personal Data? :vs_shocked:


> They are employees


How did you know it?


> This isn't like the Gestapo stopping you while walking down the street to check your citizen papers.


Well it seem where the got the idea from. The tread me as the Jews in at the Time.

So when some Guys with some questionable ID (just Number and there Picture on a Laminated Carboard) who speak barley Austrian would not raise your concern?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> I have a Yearly Ticket who is just a Plastic Card with an Expiration Date on.
> You give Criminals your Personal Data? :vs_shocked:
> How did you know it?
> Well it seem where the got the idea from. The tread me as the Jews in at the Time.
> ...


Stop breaking up the posts. Quote what you want to quote, but stop breaking it up. It's annoying and doesn't let others know you quoted them.
I don't "know" they are employees. That was 1 of 2 possibilities. They are, or they are not.
In either case, showing them a train ticket harms you in no way.
Your train ticket does not have "personal information" on it. It has publicly available information that you think is personal.

Damn you for comparing yourself to Jewish victims of the Third Reich. You are not being dragged from your home, shot in the street, or forced onto a train with an unknown destination.
You're being asked to present a train ticket.

Prove to me you are being harassed by criminals. Prove to me you are NOT just trying to be a stubborn child.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Your train ticket does not have "personal information" on it.


First Name, Last Name, Date of Birth, Parts of my Credit card,... are not Personal Data in your opinion?


> It has publicly available information


Nope the are not publicly available.


> You're being asked to present a train ticket.


In the same Tone as the Nazi did it on them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> First Name, Last Name, Date of Birth, Parts of my Credit card,... are not Personal Data in your opinion?
> Nope the are not publicly available.
> In the same Tone as the Nazi did it on them.


Your name and date of birth are public record. 4 numbers of a 16 digit card number are useless.

The Nazi's stopped people on the public street and demanded they present a government mandated citizenship ID.
You, the child you are, are on PRIVATE PROPERTY, and being asked to produce the credentials (ticket) that allows you to be there.

If you can't see the difference, you're too stupid to use a train and should just stay home.
I've defended you in the past, but this is too much. You're a childish troll looking to start a fight based on unsubstantiated claims, and I'll have no more part of it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

User Name said:


> Hi
> Here some People with a Laminated Cardboard with there Picture and a Number on it play Ticket Inspector. :vs_laugh:
> Its seem the (Sub) Contractor recruit People who failed in other Jobs like deliver Parcel or collect Waste.
> And since the 90tis we should know that a Laminated Cardboard "ID" isnt Tamper Proof.
> ...


 @User Name

How do you yodel "douchebag" in Austrian? Asking for a friend...:vs_blush:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> Sure the hire People who find not other Job.
> The same for many "Security Personal" who is often People with Arabic ,Balkanese or Turkish Migration Background who just hate People with Austrian Roots.
> In real life the are aggressive and known for bad behaviour. The let pass there own People even the haven't any Ticket and harass Austrian with Austrian Roots.
> Who would you feel when a Bunch of former Mexian Immigrants in a Police Uniform let a drunken Mexican driver passed and search your Car without any reason...
> ...


I visited Austria about 20 years ago and I found it to be a very beautiful and friendly place. I enjoyed my short stay very much. But it sounds as though it has been utterly destroyed by foreign invaders, much like my home state of California is experiencing now. I feel for you and wish I had some better advice for you.

It would seem your government has sold you and it's people out. When that happens the only solution is revolution. Hope things get better for you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what your problem is.
> You say you bought a ticket. You say they are only asking to see it. What does it matter if they are employees or not?
> 1. They are employees, you have a ticket, they move on.
> 2. They are not employees, you have a ticket, they move on.
> ...


I'm thinking, from what I've been able to piece together, what he is saying is the place is so lawless now people disguise themselves as ticket collectors to harrass customers. It sounds like the migrants have taken over and target Austrians to harass.

I think he just needed to vent since it seems his government has switched allegiances to the side of the migrant invaders and he feels he has nowhere else to turn.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm thinking, from what I've been able to piece together, what he is saying is the place is so lawless now people disguise themselves as ticket collectors to harrass customers. It sounds like the migrants have taken over and target Austrians to harass.
> 
> I think he just needed to vent since it seems his government has switched allegiances to the side of the migrant invaders and he feels he has nowhere else to turn.


That goes back to my original suggestion that he never leave home.
If he does consider the place to be completely "lawless", then he can't trust anyone, and shouldn't be interacting with them. He hasn't produced any evidence to support his claim of people falsely identifying as ticket inspectors, so the whole thing is speculation at this point. His original presentation of the situation was that he didn't want to show his ticket to ticket inspectors, and wanted advice on the best way to lead them into a legal problem.
If they are criminals, that isn't necessary. If they aren't, then he's just an ass.

Either way, I'm done with him.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> If he does consider the place to be completely "lawless"


Nope the problem is the understand barley Austrian to understand what the Law say. So the claim something who is in there Flyer who is not against the law but its a very very dark gray area.


> He hasn't produced any evidence to support his claim of people falsely identifying as ticket inspectors


When the look as the typical european criminals and there ID look also doggy. So lets say someone claim to be a Cop and show you a Copy of an ID would you trust them?


> and wanted advice on the best way to lead them into a legal problem.


I want them to confess that the act against the Law maybe by claiming to be a "Eisenbahnaufsichtsorgan" who can translated with a Person who have some legal right and can enforce them. So the claim that without be that is an major offence like when you claim to be a Cop. 
So when someone claim that and dont show there special ID I can legally detain them. :vs_laugh:


> It sounds like the migrants have taken over and target Austrians to harass.


Yes the did. And Merkel and there allies send more and more,...


> I visited Austria about 20 years ago


Well in the last 5 to 10 Years it goes down and further down with out Country.
In the US the People might say America First there in Europe %choose an Ethnic% First.
The call the honest People who are not Cheat the Social System stupid. :vs_frown:


> When that happens the only solution is revolution.


Like the Yellow Vests in France right now?


> How do you yodel "douchebag" in Austrian?


???


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

User Name said:


> omg where is my post?!
> Again... Short... With there Laminated Cardboard "ID" and when the Threaten me I highly thinks the are just try to scam me and the are not legitimated.


How can they scam you if you have the ticket? Take a photo of the ticket in the event they try to destroy it and then fine you. Then present the ticket as you should do. Being obstinate for enjoyment is a waste of others time for nothing more than your personal desire to annoy others.

The laminated card should have number. Ask for that number and take their picture to inform them you will check into their position....but only if they are attempting to scam you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As I have said before, he hates the Us and the US military. 
He calls the USAF baby killers and hospital bombers, says the pilots laugh as they bombed the hospitals.
You want to deal with a person like that??? your call.
This is proof the Eighth Air Force missed some targets or they weren't on the target board.
He knocked our troops past and present in a bunch of posts.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> He calls the USAF baby killers and hospital bombers


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunduz_hospital_airstrike


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@User Name can you please pronounce this for me? Please spell "Eisenbahnaufsichtsorgan" phonetically.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Please spell "Eisenbahnaufsichtsorgan" phonetically


I cant. There are 3 separate Words into one: Eisenbahn - aufsichts - organ


> How can they scam you if you have the ticket?


There are 2 different Case:
a) The local Public Transport Company who check Tickets Onboard and Offboard there Service with very questionable Personal
Here a Case from Linz: https://www.nachrichten.at/oberoest...ann-ohne-Fahrschein-aus-der-Bim;art66,1871299 where the Ticket Inspector forced someone out of the Tram! :vs_frown:Thats why I also carry a Pepperspray with me! 
The only legal think is the could call the Cops if the Passenger dont attack someone. If the do everyone can step in.

b) The National Railway Operator have there normal Ticket Inspector onboard the Train with there Uniform and so.
And there are some Ticket Inspection on the Railway Station who is dark Gray because the Law say everyone could enter the Platform without a Ticket. So how to show a Ticket when I leave the Station when I dont need any to enter?!



> Being obstinate for enjoyment is a waste of others time for nothing more than your personal desire to annoy others.


Do you realy think I carry a Pepperspray and other Tools with me for fun? Do you realy think I have fun with them? I just hate that Bastards nothing elese.


> The laminated card should have number. Ask for that number and take their picture to inform them you will check into their position....


Sure when I tell them to step back and not threaten me the get agressive and want touch me and try to force me into a Corner or unsafe space.
What would you do when a Group of aggressive People with an Foreign Look and Questionable ID Cards threaten you to Drag you out of the Elevator and Beat you up if you not give your Personal Data to them. How would you feel? Where would you put that People into? The friendly and nice Employee who hold the Door when you leaf the Building?
Sorry my Friend here in Europe "customer Service" dont mean that much. When a Employee is unfriendly or aggressive quite nothing will happen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

User Name said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunduz_hospital_airstrike


Did you even read the article? It was an error, one that was requested by the Afghani government because its military was coming under fire. The crew of the gunship was concerned about the order because they didn't want to harm innocent people. In 2015, Obama pledged to compensate those who lost family members.

You make it sound like my brothers and sisters in arms are bloodthirsty. You make it sound as if our chain of command is bloodthirsty for innocent blood. I find you to be an insult.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

--> Reactions
https://translate.google.com/transl..._%C3%84rzte_ohne_Grenzen_in_Kundus#Reaktionen


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Annie said:


> @User Name can you please pronounce this for me? Please spell "Eisenbahnaufsichtsorgan" phonetically.


I tried to pronounce this and then my furniture levitated and a dimensional gateway to the phantom zone opened where my front door used to be.


----------

